# Kenyan Sand Boas



## Robotponys (Jun 10, 2012)

They are the coolest snakes ever and I hope to get one soon.  I'm wondering who keeps them on here and how you like them. Also, a good place to buy a young ksb.  I'm thinking either:

Jason's Jungle: http://www.jasons-jungle.com/available-sandboas.html
or
BHB reptiles: http://bhb-reptiles.myshopify.com/collections/boas/products/kenyan-sand-boa
or
White Plains expo

Shipping is just a back-up plan in case I don't find what I want at the expo. BHB is $75 shipped. Jason's Jungle is $40 for the cheapest and I would have to email him to find the shipping price. I prefer Jason's Jungle because I get to pick a specific snake, unless the shipping is more expensive. 

I prefer a female because I hope to eventually breed (in many years) and adult females are more expensive than adult males. 

Post pics of your sand boas!


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 10, 2012)

I kept a few from babies, but had to get rid of them due to not having the time for them. Only got bit once when I improperly picked one up. I kept the siblings together in a ten gallon. I wouldnt say they're the coolest snakes ever, but they are really striking and great for newbies as they arent defensive ime.


----------



## Robotponys (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks!  Yeah, just started research yesterday and they look great for a first snake. But now I remember Childrens pythons which are really cool too and only need a bit more space. They are more expensive though... I guess I'll go to the expo and see what they have. I think a kenyan would be great for my first snake and eventually Childrens pythons.


----------



## lizardminion (Jun 10, 2012)

Robotponys said:


> Thanks!  Yeah, just started research yesterday and they look great for a first snake. But now I remember Childrens pythons which are really cool too and only need a bit more space. They are more expensive though... I guess I'll go to the expo and see what they have. I think a kenyan would be great for my first snake and eventually Childrens pythons.


You're more likely to get a ball python than a children's python. They're very rare here in the Americas.


----------



## Hayden (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a few KSBs and they are one of my favorite snakes. A few thoughts:

-Kenyans are really finicky eaters. I don't recommend you get one if you can't stomach feeding live, because there's a really good chance you'll be doing that. 
-You will never see your snake in its enclosure. Not necessarily a pro or con, but something to think about if you're looking for more of a display species. 
-Kenyans are really jumpy and jerky when you hold them. My anery male will nip occasionally, but it's mostly just quick, jerking movements.

I can't speak to the other two vendors, but I am friends with Brian Barczyk, the owner of BHB, and he is wonderful. The facility is spotless, all the animals are well cared for, and the staff is a great group of people. I bought my anery male from him, and he's beautiful and healthy. I wouldn't go anywhere else.

I'll add some picture later.

---------- Post added 06-10-2012 at 05:00 PM ----------




lizardminion said:


> You're more likely to get a ball python than a children's python. They're very rare here in the Americas.


The first part is true. The second part is not. It's really not that difficult to get a children's. Go to any decently sized show and you can find 'em.


----------



## Robotponys (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden said:


> I have a few KSBs and they are one of my favorite snakes. A few thoughts:
> 
> -Kenyans are really finicky eaters. I don't recommend you get one if you can't stomach feeding live, because there's a really good chance you'll be doing that.
> -You will never see your snake in its enclosure. Not necessarily a pro or con, but something to think about if you're looking for more of a display species.
> ...


I don't mind feeding live. I actually can imagine I would hate feeding f/t because they're dead. The only problem is finding live pinkies... I guess I could buy a mouse pair to breed. Or get a pregnant mouse and return her. Goodbye fish! (they're taking up a 5 gallon tank)

Edit:
I don't really care much.  I like pets that I can leave alone and come back to see it do something interesting occasionally (handling, eating, shedding, etc). Plus seeing it rarely makes you appreciate it. My T's are always out and don't do anything. I LOVE burrows, intricate webs, etc, but NW T's I can afford just don't do it. 

Hmm. I guess I'll just pick a nicer snake.  I'm pretty sure the expo is my best option since I don't really feel like spending almost $80 on the snake and still having to buy $50 of supplies when I can get everything at the expo. But good to hear about BHB. I found some pretty bad reviews about him on other forums.



lizardminion said:


> You're more likely to get a ball python than a children's python. They're very rare here in the Americas.


After researching more, I can say that Childrens Pythons are not for me so it isn't really a problem. 


I will need to give up my other pets (fish and T's) sadly. A G. rosea, A. avicularia, an A. metallica, and some small fish.


----------



## Hayden (Jun 10, 2012)

Why do you have to give up your other pets?


----------



## Robotponys (Jun 10, 2012)

Space issues.  I live in an apartment shared with family. Anyway, I don't like fish much, and the T's I can get are pretty boring. If I could get OW T's I would keep them, but I have cats and no perfectly secure place for T's.


----------



## Hayden (Jun 10, 2012)

That makes sense. KSBs are a good snake for a small space.


----------



## Robotponys (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah. But by the time a female gets big enough to breed, I should have way more space.


----------



## joshb (Jun 10, 2012)

I've always wanted a Kenyan Sand Boa but I have never had the means or the space to pick one up. I will probably pine over them at the next reptile show and never end up bringing one home but such is life... *sigh*


----------



## Hayden (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah, you'll have a few years at the least. I love my KSBs. I really should find those pictures...


----------



## Robotponys (Jun 17, 2012)

joshb said:


> I've always wanted a Kenyan Sand Boa but I have never had the means or the space to pick one up. I will probably pine over them at the next reptile show and never end up bringing one home but such is life... *sigh*


Yup the two I've been to have been painful for me. Looking at all those snakes and other amazing animals and having to turn to tarantulas (interesting things, but I would choose a snake over them in a second). 

I want to wish everyone a Happy Father's Day, even if you aren't a father.


----------



## johnharper (Jun 17, 2012)

I currently have  2.2 ksbs one pair is normal the other are anerys. they are really cool mine f/t everytime. i really like the anerys. i got mine from randy wright he has some really nice ksbs and colubrids.
he also breeds rosy boas too.


----------



## naychur (Jun 17, 2012)

I bought one for my son in March at a Repticon.  I tried to talk him out of it because he is 7 years-old and I knew that outa-site meant outa-mind.  We got a normal morph male for $35 as a baby.  I definately recommend getting one at a reptile expo because you will save a lot of money.  I'm a BHB junky, so I would suggest him second.  We tried a couple of different substrates and "Dots" liked the Eco Earth the best.  It was enough to make "worm holes" and Dots was making the Coconut Fiber look like Swiss Cheese!  Obviously having a great time.  We got him from Cain's Critters, who is based down here in Louisiana.  We have had no problem feeding him frozen/Thawed mice pinkies.  He will eat 2-3 on feeding day.  It still amazes me that he can get his little mouth around the pinkies! I would not recommend this for a child's first snake just because they will loose interest from never seeing it.  But for an interested adult, I think you will like it.


----------



## rosybreeder (Jun 19, 2012)

They're great snakes, picky eaters, pretty, not a great display animal, and can get snappy. Mine only eats live fuzzy rats (I don't know why not mice), but they're worth the trouble. Also, they don't get too long, just fat.


----------



## satchellwk (Jun 20, 2012)

I love my Kenyan sand boa. He's an anery male named Jormungard, and I've had him for about 6 months (my cousin originally bought it, only to neglect him and not feed him for at least 4 months, it's a long story). Anyway, I'll agree they can be picky with live food, luckily my LPS has been breeding hamsters out of control. Mine originally came from sand boa morphs, a couple who specialize in sand boas, and they really know their stuff. They're also some of the few people who have those rare color morphs that some people will drop serious money on, and, even better, they sell some boas as proved f/t feeders (my cousin insisted on a live feeder though, not realizing how hard live pinkies can be to come by). I would suggest them for anything sand boa; here's their site: http://www.sandboamorphs.com/ 
Good luck with your sand boa.


----------



## Thistles (Jun 20, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> You're more likely to get a ball python than a children's python. They're very rare here in the Americas.


I accidentally ended up with a Children's. She hates me, though it's kind of mutual. I don't think they're quite "rare," but they are a little more expensive and you usually have to look for them. They're not one of the snakes like balls or corns that people pump out by the thousands for the hobby. They're around if you are looking for them. I always see at least a few at expos.


----------



## Aviara (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a juvenile female Kenyan Sand Boa - named "Savannah". She is only a few inches long, not even half a foot, but extremely docile. However, she is very picky with feeding and will only take live food. Because of her size, she can only eat small pinkies, so I am lucky to have a local pet store that always has a supply of live pinky mice. I would be careful buying a juvenile KSB if you do not have a store near you that sells live pinkies, as setting up a large breeding colony of mice would take up a lot of time, money and especially space. While mice breed quickly, their babies also grow up quickly, so you would need multiple females on different breeding schedules to supply appropriately sized pinkies each week to your snake - quite a headache for just one feeding a week or so!

Nevertheless, I love the species, and if you can find an adult, or a juvenile on frozen/thawed, I would recommend them. Males only get up to 3 feet maximum!

*Edit: said breed, meant species


----------

